# Wrench Extender



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pricey but long term viable.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in-the-shop/a-tool-worth-its-cost/

http://www.ryderfleetproducts.com/mueller-kueps-mlk745100/wrench-extender-p-tol-mlk745100


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Combo wrenches aready have that built in if you have two of them. I often use my little mini-sledge for the same purpose too.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Combo wrenches aready have that built in if you have two of them. I often use my little mini-sledge for the same purpose too.


Yep...that's what the article stated...along with noting the hazards when it slips. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It's amazing looking at old equipment, was designed to be maintained without sockets. We forget the wrench was the mainstay of the mechanic for so long.


----------

